# Guns



## War-Valley-Boy (Oct 13, 2009)

So any teens here that shoot guns and if so how long have you been shooting and what guns do you have i have shoot since i was in 5th grade i have shot a lot of diff guns fav would haft to be my 9mm


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I shoot every now and then, Ammo adds up quick though, and archery takes up too much time :teeth: My first gun was a BB gun for my 6th birthday, and then I got a 20 guage for my tenth. My favorite gun to shoot was probably my uncles AK-47. My favorite gun hunting is by far waterfowl, cant really shoot a bow for that :shade


----------



## War-Valley-Boy (Oct 13, 2009)

I went Straight to A 20 gauge and then to shooting a 12 gauge for clay pegions and then i got my first pistol at 12 and i love all my guns my dad beleaves in the right to bear arms but my fav hunting hun would haft to be my 280 or my browning 308 lever action


----------



## chaseingmuleys (Nov 4, 2007)

4 got my bb gun then it went 12 ga, 30-06 to 22.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I got 6 and started out using them to kill deer. I got my hunting rifle (.243 winchester mohawk), .270 (hunting rifle), 20 gauge (grouse), 12 guage (grouse) .223 (gophers/small game) and a .22 (gopher small game)


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

I got a Remington 870 20 gauge, Mauser Model 98 (.243), Ithica model-37 .22, and a stevens .410.......cant really remember when i started i jus greww up arround them.......oh and ive had a half a doezen bb guns and air pistols


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a .22 pistol, .22magnum, 2 .22 semi autos, .30-30, 12 and .410 gauge and a .308.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I shoot guns but not alot. I've been shooting guns since i was 7 years old and killed my first deer with a 223 New England one shot rifle. I have a Mossberg Bantam 500 20 guage turkey shotgun, a Ruger m77 mark 2 7mm-08 bolt action rifle, thompson Center z5 omega muzzleloader, the new england 223 rifle, and a Ruger Blackhawk 45 colt revolver with a 7 1.2" barrel. my favorite gun is the Ruger 45 colt that i have and i reload the bullets since i like to shoot it more than all of my guns and I carry it as a side arm during rifle season for snakes and occasionally hogs if I don't shoot the hog with my bow. I also have a 22/22 mag ruger revolver and a ruger 22 mag bolt action rifle I use to kill gophers with, it rips them open especially when I use the remington ballistic tip bullets. I also go to a gun club with my grandfather almost every tuesday to shoot trap with my dad's remington 1100 12 guage shotgun that he let me use to shoot trap with.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i don't remeber when i started shooting, but i did sometime when i was young. I got a couple rifles and a couple shot guns. 

I would have to say that my favorite gun to shoot is my uncles LE rigged bushmaster


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ive been shooting since i was about 6 or 7.

first gun was a mossburge .22 semi auto ( still use and love it)

my gun list

crossman american classic .177 10 pump pellet pistol
gamo bigcat .177 rifle ( my main small game slayer)
mossburge .22 lr semi auto (small game and target)
mossburge 500 12 ga (for turkey, duck and deer)
Ithica 16ga (grouse and small game gun)
remington 1100 20ga ( pheasants, clays)

i want to get a new semi auto 12 ga for turkey, ducks and geese.

also want a .177 rifle just cause i want one

i like my guns


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

IF it is legal,and has fur or feathers ive probably got something
Above all my favorite is my .223 Savage Predator Hunter.
Which has killed Countless Praire Dogs
favorite sport besides bowhunting
Then my 1100
Then my 10-22
I wanted a 10-22mag but Ruger doesent manufacture them anymore
and the people that are making them custom now want $1200
Dad is getting a New Ruger 25-06


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I've been shooting for 5 or 6 years
Guns that I use exclusively
12ga Browning citori trap combo for clays
20ga verona o/u for birds
12ga Stoeger m2000 combo for ducks and turkeys
12ga winchester 1300 pump w/ deer barrel and bird barrel for deer and ducks
50 calTC omega w/ thumbhole stock for deer
20ga Franchi Fenice semi auto for birds
50 calTraditions Deerhunter percusion cap for fun
Winchester model 70 bolt 30-06
Guns that me and my dad both used
4 12ga browning A-5's
12ga Benelli supernova
2 12ga Browning BSS SxS
325wssm Browning A Bolt white gold medallion
12ga Charles Daly semi auto
Ruger Mark 4 .22 pistol
.22 remington pump rifle
various benellis
and some others that I can't think of right now


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

got my first gun when i was 6 
it was a 22 ( i skipped the BB gun)
then another 22
then another 22
then a 30-06
then 2 SKS (7.62x39)
then 2 AR-15
then 2 .58 cal muzzel loader 1853 and 1861
then a .22 pistol
then a .357 mag
then a 38 sp
and that just about completes the colection (i think)


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

as long as i've been shoting a bow
mossberg 500 20ga
mossberg 835 12ga
mossberg 500 410 
remington genesis muzzleloader 50cal
winchester model 94 30-30 
and a little 22mag
:shade:
i got the mossberg 500 20ga for christmas 
now that is a gift


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

I started hunting with a 410, then I got a 20 guage mossberg bantum for christmas last year. I have shot a 22 rifle and a 12 guage, and I have also shot a 22 pistol and a 380 pistol. I use the 20 guage for duck, deer, turkey, and dove hunting.


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

Been shooting a high-power since I was eight, when I got my first deer.

All I own is a .50 cal Knight muzzleloader and a Browning A-bolt .270 WSM

However, my dad allows me access to whatever I choose to shoot on any given day:
.223, .30-06, .30-30, 7.62x54R, 12 guage, 20 guage, 357 magnum, .357 magnum over 20 guage, large variety of .22s...

My favorite is definitely my Browning Stainless Stalker A-bolt .270 WSM. Got my first big game animal with it this year in August - a record book pronghorn. Also taken a coyote and bobcat with it too, both under 30 yards (yuck)!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I love shooting.
I currently own:

Mossberg 4x4- .338 mag
Weatherby Mark V Ultra Light- 300 Weatherby MAg
Ruger m77- 270 win 
A few old english s x s 's 12's and 16's
Winchester Pre 64 in a 243 win
Mossberg 535
just some odds and ends stuff.


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

You guys got all these different guns for different things I got 2 guns a mossberg .22 for squirrels and a winchester super x3 12 guage for waterfowl, upland game, deer, turkey, clay piedgons I'm a simple kinda guy


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

1. Daisy pump up bb gun
2. Kember 7mm08 bolt action 
3. Browning Pump 12 ga. Shotgun 
4. Savage 22 bolt action 
5. My grandpas 42 year old Remington woodsmaster 742 30.06 semi auto


----------



## jth091 (Jan 14, 2009)

1.Remington model 700sps .300wsm
2.Remington model 7 .300saum
3.Remington 5-R millspec .308 (sniper rifle)
4.Mossberg 500 20ga
5.Newengland arms 410
6.Savage model 10 .243
7.Newengland arms .243
8.Marlin .17 hmr
9.Hipoint 9mm carbine
10.Ross 38 special
11.Beretta 9mm
12.Marlin .22
13.Browning bps 12ga
These are the ones i have bought.My dad owns just as many if not more.


----------



## War-Valley-Boy (Oct 13, 2009)

jth091 said:


> 1.Remington model 700sps .300wsm
> 2.Remington model 7 .300saum
> 3.Remington 5-R millspec .308 (sniper rifle)
> 4.Mossberg 500 20ga
> ...


Dude i thought i had A lot of guns with 9 what the crap you doing starting an army


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

jth091 said:


> 1.Remington model 700sps .300wsm
> 2.Remington model 7 .300saum
> 3.Remington 5-R millspec .308 (sniper rifle)
> 4.Mossberg 500 20ga
> ...


Ive really been wanting a .300 saum 
sell me yours? :thumbs_up:teeth:


----------



## jth091 (Jan 14, 2009)

2wyoming said:


> Ive really been wanting a .300 saum
> sell me yours? :thumbs_up:teeth:


Haha i think im gonna keep it lol.I dont think you want one with the price of the ammo.


----------



## chevy4x4 (Aug 10, 2008)

i been shooting guns and bows both since i was old enough to hold one. I started out wit a 410. Now i own it, 20ga, 12ga, 22, 243, and a 270. Then I have shot everything from 17 hmr to ar15, 30/30 to 7mag, 22 revolver to 40. My favorites are the 7mag, 300, and 40 s&w


----------



## chevy4x4 (Aug 10, 2008)

jth091 said:


> 8.Marlin .17 hmr


Does that happen to be the thumbhole stock marlin? If so, my uncle just bought one and I love it


----------



## jth091 (Jan 14, 2009)

chevy4x4 said:


> Does that happen to be the thumbhole stock marlin? If so, my uncle just bought one and I love it


No its not,but it has the grey laminated stock with a bull fluted stainless steel barrel.


----------



## chevy4x4 (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds awfully close to his. They are good guns


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

jth091 said:


> Haha i think im gonna keep it lol.I dont think you want one with the price of the ammo.


I finally bought me one this week.
haha


----------

